# Greetings from France !



## Aurélien (Mar 25, 2014)

Greetings and salutations everyone !

First, my name is Aurélien (who would have guessed ?) and I'm a twenty-something French student. 
While I'm currently a student, I've doing music for a few years now.
Mostly, I'm composing soundtrack-style music, as I'm heavily inspired by film and video game composers, such as Hans Zimmer (#Cliché), Alexandre Desplat, John Williams, Akira Yamaoka, Jason Graves and much more ! 
I'm seeking out to share my work and get critics about it to evolve. I'm starting to try to make a living out of my music. I'm involved in a indie video game project, both as a scenarist and composer.

I look foward to share my music with you ! 
Cheers !


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome !


----------



## Infiniquity (Mar 25, 2014)

Bienvenue Aurelien,

I just joined the forum as well. Looking forward to hearing some of your tracks.


----------



## davidashbourne (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to you sir. I am a fairly new one as well and am finding this place a great place to be, with lots of friendly people and feedback.


----------



## Resoded (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Aurélien (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you everybody! This seems like a nice place, I hope I'll get some feedback and to give some myself!

If you want to check out my work you can go on my Soundcloud


----------



## PJMorgan (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

